# Hard mass gainer



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I have just purchased 6.8kg of mass protein and it has 50g of protein 275g of carbs and 1125 cals in it I'm currently bulking , does anyone use mass gainers and how does this diet sound

630am hard mass shake

7am 5 eggs spinach and cheese

10am chicken rice and broccoli

1pm chicken rice and broccoli

4pm tuna and jacket potato x2 broccoli

B4 I train creatine and a banana

After I train hard mass shake

9pm fish and vegetables

I vary these meals around and change protein sources aswell

Am currently doing sust 250 so I'm getting bigger all the time

Should I do cardio to keep fat off or just expect it to happen anyway ,??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hard mass gainer you think??

This is a real off-season bulk diet- if you don't put on 40lbs as a beginner, you're not following it:

OFF-SEASON DIET

·30 minutes before first meal : 6000 mg. bcaa, 10 gr. glutamine, 10 gr. creatine.

1.- 14 Egg whites 2 yolks, 2 cups of Oatmeal (no cooked)

1 banana, 3 toasted bread, 100 gr. of jelly,

omega-3 2000 mg., 2 gr. of C vit, 1000 iu. E vit

2.- 2 cups of Weight Gainer (1.200 calories)

3.- After workout:

100 gr .maltodextrin, 2cups whey protein,

10 gr. glutamine, 10 gr. creatine, 6000 mg bcaa.

4.- 300 gr. of chicken breast, 600 gr. of rice.

5.- 125 gr. pasta (no cooked)

300 gr. of lean meat, 2 gr. vit C, 2000 mg omega-3

6.- 300 gr. of lean meat

500 gr of baked potato, 1 cap soy Lecytine, E vitamin.

7.- 1 ½ cup of dry oatmeal

10 eggs whites, 1 yolk, 50 gr. of turkey ham

Calcium 1 gr., 5 mcg zinc, 6000 mg. bcaa, omega-3 2000 mg.

10 gr. of glutamine

8.- 2 cups of Weight Gainer

% of Calories aprox: protein: 27% ( 500 gr.),

Carbs: 56% (850 gr.), Fats: 16% (120gr.)

Total Calories aprox: 6.480 cals. a day.

3 times a week eat 3 Big Mac, Large Pizza, Ice Cream plus the diet to get 10.000 cals. a day.

Health Plus Colum Cleanse once a day.

this is from:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/55344-request-i-am-bring-back-get-real-mass-my-offseason-diet.html

written by an IFBB pro...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

So wot do u think if my diet then I should be eating more???


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> So wot do u think if my diet then I should be eating more???


if you want comments from anyone on here about diet:

1. your weight & height (or your BMR if you've already calculated it- google BMR and calc yourself..)

2. your total cals in your diet, and your breakdown of protein/carbs/fats. If you don't know the breakdown for what you're eating in your proposed diet- why are you proposing that diet.

but, just looking, if you're lookng to get bigger.. your diet doesn't look adequate calorie wise..


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

10,000 kcals a day

realisticly he wont be able to consume all that straight away without chucking up haha its taken me some time to get upto a 4000 - 5000 kcal a day diet lol

no disrespect, really like the majority of your posts


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

yea I agree that diet looks like its designed for a 300lbs IFBB pro off season !


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

So what I'm doing now is good enough I worked out I need roughly 4230 calories a day to be gaining slowly but steadily


----------

